# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  FL Studio v10.0.9 µ Nexus

## semiono

FL Studio v10.0.9 µ Nexus 858.84 MB //dfiles.ru/files/yupfabh7o

Большая перепаковка программы FL Studio 10.0.9 с добавлением VST эффектов и инструментов.

После установки можно использовать как portable, в папке system лежат два регистратора 32.exe и 64.exe соответственно платформам.
Из основных инструментов image-line оставленны только Maximus, Limiter, Parametric EQ2, GrossBeat, Harmor, BassDrum, Sytrus, Patcher
и возможно ещё что-то.

Добавлено много one-shot сэмплов в клубном стиле, kicks, claps, hats, snare в том чиле и dubstep style.

Некоторые ромплеры требуют самостоятельной установки библиотек, но добавлены для удобства, чтобы всегда были в menu.

Эффекты: iZotope Ozone4, Effectrix, Turnado, Transient Shaper и часть мастер-эффектов из Melda Production.

Инструменты: ACE, Zebra2, Corona, Discovery, Sylenth1, z3ta+, Albino3, Blue, Predator, Nexus, Vanguard, quadraSID, M1, FM7,
Trilogy, Ivory, SampleTank и многое другое) Kontakt 5.2 с лицензиями новых библиотек, миди файлы AbbeyRoad Drummer всех версий.

* FL v11 мне не нравится, кроме Performance Mode ничего серьёзного.

----------


## semiono

FL Studio v10.0.9 µ Nexus //dfiles.ru/files/xkb2gvaa2

----------


## semiono

FL Studio v10.0.9 µ Nexus //dfiles.ru/files/8dnm2en2q 
Добавил Waves Element и KORG весь

----------


## semiono

FL Studio v11.0.2 µ Nexus  //dfiles.ru/files/2vheckvme
Устанавливается только на Windows XP x64, Windows 8 x64 итп. 

 E0EEBC2EA1EDE88ED94ADB616046D777 
 80C9B7B702096F5ACB1B03D7DB2B5AE2F210045D 
 5551E016 
 893 MB (937,211,535 bytes)

----------


## semiono

FL Studio v11.0.2 µ Nexus //dfiles.ru/files/lp1s2d72v
Windows x86/x64

----------


## semiono

FL Studio v11.0.3 µ (repack) //dfiles.ru/files/x2r3c32kp
Устанавливается только на Windows XP x64, Windows 8 x64 итп.

----------


## semiono

*FL Studio v11.0.3 µ (repack)*
Устанавливается только на Windows XP x64, Windows 8 x64 итп.

C00AE8F72B874E82AB81DEDF473BC6A0
9C4F2744B09B11EBABD2242B36F88AAF8B15B2A9
EA7C85B2
889 MB (932,461,685 bytes)

//ссылка выше//

Fruity Generators: 3x Osc, BassDrum, Fruity DrumSynth Live, Fruity Granulizer, Fruity Slicer, Fruity Wrapper, Harmor, MIDI Out, Patcher, Slicex, Sytrus

Fruity Effects: Control Surface, Edison, Fruity Delay 2, Fruity Flangus, Fruity Formula Controller, Fruity Limiter, Fruity LSD, Fruity Parametric EQ 2,
Fruity Reeverb 2, Fruity Scratcher, Fruity Stereo Enhancer, Fruity Stereo Shaper, Fruity Wrapper, Gross Beat, Maximus, Newtone, Patcher,
VFX Color Mapper, VFX Key Mapper

VST: ABL2, ACE, Addictive Drums, Albino3, Blue, Corona, Discovery, Effectrix, Element, FM7, Glitch, Groove Machine, Ivory, Knagalis,
Kontakt, KORG, MicroTonic, Nexus, Ozone, Philharmonik, Phybes, Predator, Production, Purity, quadraSID, RealGuitar, RealLPC, RealStrat,
SampleMoog, SampleTank, SaxLab, Sylenth1, Transient Shaper, Trilogy, Turnado, Vanguard, z3ta+, Zebra2

Библиотеки нужно установить отдельно*

! для установки после установки есть утилита /FL/system/32.exe i

----------


## semiono

FL Studio v11.0.3 µ (repack) 
Устанавливается только на Windows XP x64, Windows 8 x64 итп.

//dfiles.ru/files/vmu3af08w

----------

